# زمن / زمان



## Mejeed

*سلام عليكم ..
هل هنالك فرق بين "الزمن" و "الزمان" في المعنى وفي الاستعمال ؟*


----------



## Mahaodeh

بحثت في بعض المعاجم، ووجدت أنها توردهما معا وكأن لا فرق في المعنى بتاتا
ربما كان السبب اختلاف اللهجات قديما، أو ربما الأصل هو الزمن وأضيفت الألف في زمان لتصبح على وزن مكان فنقول المكان والزمان - هذا كله تخمين مني والله أعلم


----------



## Mejeed

كلام مقبول .. شكرا جزيلا ..


----------

